# Mongolian? Turkish?



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Which is the original recurve bow - Mongolian or Turkish (or some other?)

Thanks,


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Bow*

Nubian?


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*Assyrians*

Assyrians 1500 BC.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks!

They are older than I thought.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Dear Jorge Oliviera,*

According to Stephen Selby, Chinese Archery , Hong University Press, 2000

Recurve defined, “... the bow has a curvature opposite to the curve when the bow is strung.”

The earliest recording of ancient Chinese writing shows recurves at least as early as 1500 BC, which probably means they pre-dated that time. This civilization later succumb to the Mongolians. The Turks gained prowess AD and were recreants as compared to the Mongolians. 

But, since archery is hard to trace, and has been found in nearly every civilization will into the anno domini (AD), except for the Australian civilization, bsu beginner may not be in error about Assyria, because until Selby’s work they relied heavily on the Assyrian sculptures. 
Respectfully, 
dbracer


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*thanks dbracer*

Thanks man.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Dear dbracer*

Thanks, and here is an interesting article:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcelo/archery/library/books/badminton/docs/chapter04/chapter4_1.html


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Dear Jorge Oliveira,*

Hey that's some interesting stuff, especially on the Egyptians. I haven't ever seen them analyzed concerning archery.

Thank you, 
dbracer


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Dear Archery History Buffs,*

Concerning the ArcheryHistory.com:

I'm not sure I understand everything that it's about. Is there a way we can beef up what's available there so that it's well documented and referenced making it a reliable source of archery history from the beginning of time?

Anybody got any thought or ideas?

dbracer


----------

